# custom size GIK and Sensible Sound Solutions panels



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

What would custom 24"x24" GIK 242 panels cost? 

What would custom 2" 24"x24" Sensible Sound Solutions panels with bevel edge cost?

Are the GIK panels better and at what frequency?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi John

They're for different things. The GIK's will go down farther into the bass - you'll pay a premium for the custom size. For the 2" SSS panels, figure 1/2 of a 2x4 + $8 + $5 for the beveled edges

Bryan


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

bpape;you'll pay a premium for the custom size.
Bryan[/QUOTE said:


> What would the premium price be and would 6 (24"x24" 242's) fit in one box?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You'd have to contact Glenn about that. He does all the pricing and quoting for the GIK products.

Bryan


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Wish I could help more on that pricing - I just do the design work - sorry.

Bryan


----------



## John N (Jan 2, 2007)

Glenn already got back to me . (I had to wait a couple of minutes 

It's cheaper to buy 2'x4' panels . :hissyfit: Probably takes the same time to make .....



Thanks


----------

